# Premier usage, l'iPad 2 vous semble plus rapide ?



## Cricri (26 Mars 2011)

Vous semble t'il plus rapide pour le tout venant et les choses simples ?


----------



## habstyob (26 Mars 2011)

Personnellement je ne trouve pas ça flagrant pour de l'usage courant (j'ai les 2). Après il est un peu plus rapide quand même c'est sur mais ce n'est pas flagrant.

Le plus gros avantage je trouve, et ce qui me bluffe depuis que je l'ai, c'est sa légèreté... Même si ça ne parait pas énorme sur la balance c'est vraiment significatif entre les mains.


----------



## cherbourg (27 Mars 2011)

Je crois qu'Apple nous a promis une rapidité que je constate peu à l'usage. J'ai vu un test d'accès à internet entre un iPad1 et un 2 : pas flagrant non plus.
Dernière chose : on m'avait dit qu'en accès internet, l'effet "damiers" (constaté sur l'iPad 1 quand on rafraîchit des pages web un peu longues) avait disparu sur l'Ipad 2 : ce n'est pas vrai chez moi.
Ce serait intéressant d'avoir les avis de tous car j'ai un tout petit peu l'impression qu'Apple nous a fait des promesses pas trop tenues !


----------



## cybermac (27 Mars 2011)

Pour moi il n'y a pas de photo! Le 2 est plus rapide que le 1. Ceci dit, le 1 marche très bien aussi, mais j'apprécie la réactivité accrue du 2. Notamment sur mail, avec plusieurs comptes, mais aussi à l'ouverture des applis et même sur internet. 
 Il est sur qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à du x10 mais c'est plus agréable à l'utilisation... Après tout cela est très subjectif.

Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, bien que je ne l'avais pas fait pour le gain en perds.


----------



## Alexis176 (28 Mars 2011)

Je remarque une rapidité surtout au niveau des eBooks et du lancement des jeux. Après, surfer dans certains menus (comme Notifications) demande toujours autant de temps. Ce n'est pas flagrant mais la fluidité existe, surtout quand plusieurs grosses applications sont lancées (Garage Band, iMovie...);


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Pour moi la différence de rapidité est flagrante. Il est largement plus rapide que mon iPhone 4, ce qui n'était pas le cas du 1er. Je remarque aussi une plus grande fluidité quand je joue à certain jeux. ça n'est pas le jour et la nuit mais c'est quand même mieux d'avoir un iPad plus puissance que son iPhone...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

Cricri a dit:


> Vous semble t'il plus rapide pour le tout venant et les choses simples ?



c'est quoi le tout venant ?


----------

